# Medicare denial for CPT G2012



## poojatkadhane@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello, my query is with regard to CPT G2012 ( Virtual check-in); as we can see Medicare covers CPT G2012, if the required conditions are met, however recently came across Medicare colorado denial stating G2012 not covered as teleheath services,. So is it that Medicare do not pay for it under any circumstances or it could be some other reason. Kindly assist through the scenario. Thank you.


----------



## thomas7331 (Apr 8, 2020)

They are correct - this is not one of the codes listed as a covered telehealth service. Medicare's definition of telehealth is a face-to-face encounter conducted via an interactive audio/visual telecommunication service.  A virtual check-in is not the same thing.  I believe the G2012 would be billed with the office place of service, not telehealth, since it is not considered a telehealth service.


----------



## EWOG7286 (Apr 8, 2020)

Maybe this will help - most of these codes use POS 11 (or your standard POS used) and a modifier isn't required.


----------



## poojatkadhane@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2020)

thomas7331 said:


> They are correct - this is not one of the codes listed as a covered telehealth service. Medicare's definition of telehealth is a face-to-face encounter conductive via an interactive audio/visual telecommunication service.  A virtual check-in is not the same thing.  I believe the G2012 would be billed with the office place of service, not telehealth, since it is not considered a telehealth service.


yes right...it's not a telehealth visit however if all the mentioned criteria are met they it should get paid with pos 11 right?...thank you for your help


----------



## poojatkadhane@gmail.com (Apr 8, 2020)

EWOG7286 said:


> Maybe this will help - most of these codes use POS 11 (or your standard POS used) and a modifier isn't required.


sure will review this...Thank you


----------



## poojatkadhane@gmail.com (Apr 11, 2020)

Hel


EWOG7286 said:


> Maybe this will help - most of these codes use POS 11 (or your standard POS used) and a modifier isn't required.


Hello, could you please provide me the source for this attachment, wherein i can find payerwise POS and modifier updates as per mentioned in the table. Appreciate your assistance. Thank you


----------

